# Have your fish ever just freaked out?



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I work from home.. my 4 foot tank of cichlids is within arms reach of my desk.
My fish 'see me' for hours and hours every day.. They are always out swimming around.

A few minutes ago I took out a tape measure to see if a new desk would fit where I wanted..
When I pulled the tape out, my fish went beserk.. I could hear them pounding off the walls?!
Sand was flying everywhere, they were in a panic and now, 20 fish are trying to hide together 
in a little balll behind a rock at the far end of the tank..

I put the tape measure away.. and shut the light off.. Good grief, who knew they could spook like that?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

yup. happens more than i'd like with my frontosa. The strange thing is that every once in a while they just snap and zip around the tank when literally NOTHING happened in the room.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine do that fairly often when I walk by the tank at night. It just takes one to freak out and then they all go crazy. Thank goodness for covers.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Every time I go to measure my tank and hold up a tape measure my fish, all of them, totally go berserk. Every time without fail.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine are afraid of the vacuum cleaner. My cats always run from the vacuum, but I never knew my fish would be scared of it too :lol:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine freak out if I have my hair wrapped up in a towel after a shower...no taking care of my fish if I'm just clean. They also don't like it if I have long sleeves on or a coat ... they are used to me wearing short sleeve shirts. Whoever thought my fish would dictate my wardrobe. :roll:


----------



## asherbonnie (Sep 11, 2012)

After reading this Im wondering if my fish have something wrong they are so calm! :lol:

I can literally do anything to my fish and they won't freak out. Even when I have my hands in there they won't care and I have to kind of 'nudge' them to 'get out of my way, big rock coming through!' haha silly fish...


----------

